# What kind of equipment do you all suggest?



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

What I'm looking for is a system to hookup to my computer for mainly music.

Currently the only audio I have is my mac book's internal speakers, so, essentially, 0 audio equipment.

I'm new to speakers and audio and have no idea what kind of equipment i should get..

So what kind of system would give me some quality sound and some nice bass without getting too pricey(but then im not sure what standard prices are for this kind of stuff :S)?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you looking for just speakers or do you want a HT receiver to go along with the speakers. 

If you just want a 2.1 setup:
Klipsch - ProMedia 2.1 Speaker System (3-Piece) - Black - KLIPSCH PRO

or 

Logitech - Z623 2.1 Speaker System (3-Piece) - 980-000402


----------



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I'd prefer to have a receiver and all.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Do you have a budget or is the sky the limit? Are you looking for bookshelf speakers or floorstanding? Do you want full-range speakers that don't need a subwoofer, or would you rather have a sub? Do you want surround sound for movies? You would need to check its specs, but your macbook's audio output probably doubles as an optical mini-toslink, so you could get discrete 5.1 to a receiver.


----------



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd like to keep the cost as low as i could for what I want. Think book shelf speakers would be best right now. A separate sub would be nice. I don't need surround sound, don't watch that many movies really, mostly just listening to music. I have the newest 15" Macbook Pro so I should be able to.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Newegg has been doing a lot of specials on Pioneer receivers, for a surround receiver on the cheap, you could check out one of those. If you just want a stereo receiver (you'd have to use the analog output), A Harman Kardon 3390 would be right up your alley, but it's not cheap. You can usually get it for low $200s. You can get an Onkyo TX-8255 for around $150 if you want to keep the budget down. If you want to spend less than that, you should probably be looking at computer speakers instead.

For the bookshelfs, you'll probably be in the $80-100 range for a decent set at least, but if you want to do it on the cheap, these speakers can hold their own with a sub: Dayton Audio B652 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker Pair 300-652 They're cheap in every way... but you won't find another 6.5 inch speaker set that will stand up to these for $30.

I've used a Polk PSW10, it's a decent sub for under $100, but you're definitely not hitting 20Hz with something that cheap. Currently using a DSW 600 Pro, sounds great but paid over $300 for it.

Does this give you a better idea of what your budget is? I started basically at the bottom here, if you want to explore other options (or you want to spend more $$) let me know.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Another thing to consider... by spending $300 on a cheap receiver + cheap sub + cheap bookshelf speakers, you've got an okay set that could've been great computer speakers. If you want to save a little more and make an investment, you can have a great bookshelf + sub + receiver system that you'll still be using and loving in 20 years.


----------



## keatoru (Mar 8, 2008)

right. thanks for the help


----------

